# So I found an Exo-Terra...



## Thehat222 (Jul 4, 2011)

Its 24 inches tall and the sides are 18 inchs across.
ITS HUGE!
I don't even know what to do with the thing! I mean this is a bad a** inclosure its one of the double hinged forward opening doors and has enough room for a good 5 inches of substrate. It was only $25 bucks at a garage sale and convinced the people to drop to $20 since it was missing the lid (also I only had a 20 in my pocket hehe;P) So once I make a lid for it (probably just gunna caulk on some screen form Homedepot on top...) I need to find a T to live in it! And I don't have and arboreal big enough to enjoy the all the room! My biggest is a 4 inch+ H. Mac...WHO BURROWS!!!! So anybody got any recommendations for what kind of T to buy for this inclosure? I mean this is the biggest enclosure I got and at two feet tall its screaming for an arboreal. 
I also want recommendations for how to set it up! I'm thinking about doing a backdrop not just on the back but the sides too! I heard expanda-foam and food grade black silicone do the trick but I've never designed A HUGE tank like this. So if any veteran inclosure makers have any cool designs they'd like to share I'm listening!
Pics/vids would be super appreciated!


----------



## KoriTamashii (Jul 4, 2011)

Thehat222 said:


> Its 24 inches tall and the sides are 18 inchs across.
> ITS HUGE!
> I don't even know what to do with the thing! I mean this is a bad a** inclosure its one of the double hinged forward opening doors and has enough room for a good 5 inches of substrate. It was only $25 bucks at a garage sale and convinced the people to drop to $20 since it was missing the lid (also I only had a 20 in my pocket hehe;P) So once I make a lid for it (probably just gunna caulk on some screen form Homedepot on top...) I need to find a T to live in it! And I don't have and arboreal big enough to enjoy the all the room! My biggest is a 4 inch+ H. Mac...WHO BURROWS!!!! So anybody got any recommendations for what kind of T to buy for this inclosure? I mean this is the biggest enclosure I got and at two feet tall its screaming for an arboreal.
> I also want recommendations for how to set it up! I'm thinking about doing a backdrop not just on the back but the sides too! I heard expanda-foam and food grade black silicone do the trick but I've never designed A HUGE tank like this. So if any veteran inclosure makers have any cool designs they'd like to share I'm listening!
> Pics/vids would be super appreciated!


I'd say go for a Pokie.


----------



## Alexandra V (Jul 4, 2011)

Pokie would be awesome in there, or if you like colors, maybe a Lampropelma violaceopes.


----------



## Kruggar (Jul 4, 2011)

you could go crazy with burrows and such for the T, also make some planters for natural plants. Granted these are all for geckos, but a big tank like this could use an equally large project. Have fun

http://www.geckosunlimited.com/comm...rium-custom-leo-viv-conversion-pic-heavy.html

http://www.geckosunlimited.com/community/do-yourself-diy/55376-another-leo-viv-project.html

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mS7-vPGWv4U


----------



## Thehat222 (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks guys.
I was thinking to do a P. Regalis, since I've heard they're one of the easiest pokies, since I've never done pokies.
And I liked those gecko enclosures, I'll probably do something along those lines.
Very much appreciated.


----------



## Crysta (Jul 5, 2011)

2 feet high is kinda tall. I would put a gecko in it hehehe


----------



## Thehat222 (Jul 7, 2011)

Crysta said:


> 2 feet high is kinda tall. I would put a gecko in it hehehe


I'm not a big reptile person.
I've never done to well with reptiles. I've always been afraid of loosing them to my own inexperience. And aren't gecko's not very forgiving as far as temperature and humidity go?
They're too stressful for me.


----------



## arachnokid6 (Jul 8, 2011)

yea me to id say go for a pokie


----------



## Endagr8 (Jul 8, 2011)

_P. rufilata_ colony!


----------



## Tjmphx (Aug 27, 2011)

Thehat222 said:


> I'm not a big reptile person.
> I've never done to well with reptiles. I've always been afraid of loosing them to my own inexperience. And aren't gecko's not very forgiving as far as temperature and humidity go?
> They're too stressful for me.


Both leopard geckos and crested geckos are super easy. Crested are even easier than leopards. No heat needed if your house is in the 70's to low 80's. No UVB lighting needed(as with most nocturnal lizards), water, and crestie mixed food and crickets. A pokie is much less food cost though.


----------



## Simple Man (Aug 27, 2011)

I just bought a 36” x 18” x 36” (WxDxH) Exo Terra at a garage sale for $30 in perfect shape. I don't think it has ever been used. Thinking what to put in there too  Been contemplating what to do with it...

Regards,

B


----------



## synyster (Aug 28, 2011)

I'd say P. ornata. That species will make the tank look a bit smaller at full grown state


----------



## catfishrod69 (Aug 28, 2011)

yep pokie would be great...i have 27--12x12x18 exo terras..they are the best arboreal home ever..sucks washing them out though...


----------



## gmrpnk21 (Sep 5, 2011)

I second the colony idea! I have a 12x12x18 exo terra that will house five P. regalis when they are big enough for it. I was originally going to put them in an 18x18x18, but I think it's overkill. Buy like ten slings and grow them up together for a few months while you set up the tank ;-).


----------



## 2oCHEVYo0 (Jul 20, 2012)

Well the biggest Arboreals I can think of would be L. violaceopes and obviously the P. ornata. You could use it as a breeder tank


----------



## Gilberator (Jul 20, 2012)

2oCHEVYo0 said:


> Well the biggest Arboreals I can think of would be L. violaceopes and obviously the P. ornata. You could use it as a breeder tank


This is an old thread =P


----------

